# JRB Stripers and Sunk boat in the James



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Went out Sat and Sun at the JRB and managed to scrounge up some stripers on the slow moving tide we've had. Used 3 ways trolling 3" plastics. Black and chartruse was the ticket until a few boats saw what we were doing. They then proceeded to move up the bridge and toss anchor in the hole I was circling. I'm sure that stripers like squid on bottom rigs! So being the polite fisherman as they were I proceeded to trim the motor and toss as much wake at those bastages as I possibly could.  Get your one Hole!!!!!  We still had a good time though and got some meat for the frig. Also saw this boat capsized that burned up Sunday. I was told there was 2 crew members and both were in the drink but o.k. 

Ben


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Glad you got the girl on some fish, way better than that shore fishing crap we've been doing. Lets get out soon and not catch on fire! lol


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice job!
I love the rooster tailing the dumchits! I hate moorons like that


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Out Sick said:


> So being the polite fisherman as they were I proceeded to trim the motor and toss as much wake at those bastages as I possibly could. ]


I have done that a few times...among other things. Usually a 8oz egg weight to the head, gets the point across pretty good. Or "accidently" cutting the anchor line. Or if they are the only people in that area. Giving them the good ol' fashioned Swamp Thing....and a wall of water. Hehe...and if that don't work, I'll call my buddy who works for FWC and have someone come check them out, and make them so uncomfortable they move.

I'm not <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020077.gif" border=0 ></a> just don't try to take over my spot when I am catching fish, and your not. lol... I tend to <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DB.gif" border=0 ></a> at them!


----------

